# New...Just joined.



## banthony (Feb 19, 2012)

What's up everyone...just joined.  Was directed here by IML website.  Getting ready to run my first stack of IML...once I decide which to go with....between Halo and DMZ.


----------



## Arnold (Feb 19, 2012)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*banthony* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Feb 19, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## Kimi (Feb 19, 2012)

Hello,how are you?


----------



## 69grunt (Feb 19, 2012)

Welcome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## returnofthdragon (Feb 19, 2012)

Welcome to IM!


----------



## brazey (Feb 20, 2012)

Welcome to IronMag


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Feb 20, 2012)

welcome!


----------



## machinist9 (Feb 20, 2012)

Welcome brother.


----------



## IWANTORAL(S) (Feb 20, 2012)

welcome bathany good to have you!!!!!!!!!! alot of females on here so help should be abundant.gl


----------



## tbss (Feb 21, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Feb 27, 2012)

Big welcome to the forum.

best-regards

World Pharma - Buy anabolic steroids online without prescription


----------



## grynch888 (Feb 28, 2012)

Welcome to IM


----------



## bigd36 (Mar 2, 2012)

Welcome!!!


----------



## cactus-pits (Mar 5, 2012)

welcome..I'm interested in your thoughts on Princes products..I am considering them myself.


----------



## 9mm. (Mar 5, 2012)

Hi.


----------



## Poseidon (Mar 5, 2012)

Welcome.


----------



## Paramour (Mar 7, 2012)

Hello.


----------



## itodobien (Mar 8, 2012)

Welcome.  Newb here too, strength in numbers!


----------



## charley (Mar 8, 2012)

Welcome!!!


----------



## Bieberhole69 (Mar 8, 2012)

welcome!


----------

